# Mid-Ohio Walleye Club meeting this Thursday



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

The Mid-Ohio Walleye Club will meet Thursday night (4/10/08) at the Gormans Nature Center 2295 Lexington Avenue, Mansfield . The club is FREE and open to all! Coffee and snacks are provided. A raffle for fishing lures is held following each meeting. This month's meeting features a luremaking presentation by OGF member Vince Chaszeyka (VC1111) and John Snow (Tigger). They will discuss in-depth walleye and musky luremaking techniques from start to finished product. New members and/or guests are welcome! 

Tim

Edit: My apologies John.


----------

